# URGENT need advice



## Moonitiel (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi! I need some quock advice and help.
I was given these birds, cramped in a tiny cage. Owner had to move.
I don't have the funds to buy them a good sized cage. So i set this GoFundMe https://www.gofundme.com/space-for-...68730407-00bb3682aba3479f&pc=ot_co_campmgmt_m up, if anyone would like to donate even a tiny amount will help. Thank you so much ❤ 
or now, im letting them fly free in the room for atleast 30 minutes each day.

****Questions****:
I need some tips/info on what fruits/veggies to give them? And if i get the funds, what cage size would be appropriate?? And any other tips you think would be helpful.
Also! What should i do until im able to get a cage??:cockatiel:

PICTURES ARE IN THE LINK


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

These cages are quite large and can hold up to 8 budgies at a maximum.
This is a link to a bird rescue group in Anchorage, maybe they will have some advice or help for you?


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Firstly, good on you for taking these birds in and doing your best to give them a good home. Have you looked for local buy/sell groups on Facebook? Often you'll find bird cages for sale there or you can put up your own post asking if anyone has a cage(s) they can let you have, or even borrow until you can afford to get a big one. If you can't find a big cage, even getting a few smaller cages to split the birds into would help. You could also try Craigslist, or if you or a family member are handy, maybe you could rig up a temporary inside aviary until you can find a permanent solution.

I don't know if this cage is available where you are, but it'd be great as it's nice and wide and can be divided into two if you need to separate birds. 
https://m.catch.com.au/product/doub...19_s__e__h_9071257_ii__vi__&offer_id=15299032

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Wow! That is a lot of birds for such a small cage, thank you for taking them in and trying to make the best of this situation!!!

I'll address the questions not answered yet.

If they currently are not eating any veggies or fruit, then you may have a hard time convincing them to try out something new. However, don't give up !! If one bird decides to try it out, then the rest will soon follow.

The easiest foods to start out with are leafy greens. Spinach, Arugula, Parsley, Cilantro... Then you can try some broccoli, peppers, eggfood, ect.

Fruit is usually very high in sugar, and should only be fed once in a while.

If they are currently seed addicts, (which most birds are) you can start by improving their diet by sprouting the seeds you currently have. Here is a link to my sprouting guide. Keep in mind that there are many ways to sprout seed, this is just the way I do it, and I find it's the easiest for my routine. You can check out other ways in the nutrition forum.

https://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/403836-sprouting-everything.html


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you for taking in the birds and trying to improve their lives! :hug:

Contact local animal shelters and bird/wildlife rescue organizations. They often have cages that the will sell for very low prices and, given your current situation, may even be willing to donate them to you.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

I am quite concerned as you say on the link you're struggling to afford the food for these birds. Do you have funds for vet bills?

It would be wise to cut back the amount you have to a more manageable amount.
If you let us know where about in the world you are we can try and help you find a home or animal sanctuary for some of the birds.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You will need multiple cages to house all those birds. Are you in Alaska, if so, where? Are you able to get to any pet shops, they might be able to direct you to a shelter or maybe offer you some type of assistance.


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Looks like the go fund me page is for Fort Wainwright, AK

Do we have any members there that are willing to help out? Finding new homes, donating food, cage(s), anything will help these birds right now.


----------

